# Favourite TBT collectible?



## cornimer (Mar 28, 2016)

I asked this in one of those post to win giveaways and it was pretty interesting to read everyone's responses. So, I'm making a thread. It doesn't matter if you own the collectible or not.

My favourite is definitely the yoshi egg! Out of the ones I have, I love my voodoo doll.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 28, 2016)

The houses are definitely my favourites, but I also love the Pokeball and the Toy Hammer. ....one day...


----------



## piske (Mar 28, 2016)

Obvi the sakura egg!  then the peach, then the chocolate cake :3


----------



## Chris (Mar 28, 2016)

The peach! Not only is it my favourite in terms of aesthetics, but I received mine as a gift from Justin the day I finished college.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 28, 2016)

I also choose the Voodoo Doll as my favorite. I'm really loving my new Sakura Easter Egg, too!


----------



## Libra (Mar 28, 2016)

The fair pinwheel (the red and white one)! ^_^


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 28, 2016)

The Dark Egg.


----------



## Jake (Mar 28, 2016)

Snow Globe, Bell Bag and Rainbow Feather are my favorites.
The Timmy Christmas Doll and Togepi egg are a close second.


----------



## Araie (Mar 28, 2016)

The new Pikachu Egg and Timmy Doll are some I've always thought were really cute.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)

white feather and the pinwheels.. well anything cloud background is beautiful.. i also like the summer ice creams (popiscle/swirl)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2016)

CANDY! If you can't tell... I love all of them and wish somehow that I would be able to have a dark candy someday... to dream...*sigh*


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 28, 2016)

popsicle and swirl. i love the background as well


----------



## Ami (Mar 28, 2016)

Peach and Pikachu egg


----------



## Crash (Mar 28, 2016)

the pokeball, pinwheel, white feather, yoshi egg... i really love the sakura & pikachu eggs too, they're really cute ;v;​


----------



## Damniel (Mar 28, 2016)

I really like the togepi egg and the tasty cake.


----------



## Jacob (Mar 28, 2016)

I like the popsicle a lot.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 28, 2016)

Chocolate cake or peaches, I don't know I just love how they look


----------



## SharJoY (Mar 28, 2016)

Blue feather, classic egg, shamrock and the valentine rose.


----------



## mogyay (Mar 28, 2016)

shamrock but i only have one rn! one day :')


----------



## pandapples (Mar 28, 2016)

I like the green and pastel ones. Particularly mori letter, green balloon, and shamrock.


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 28, 2016)

The feathers!  And the new easter eggs are so cool.  And if it's for a giveaway, you can never go wrong with a choco cake.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 28, 2016)

Tina said:


> The peach! Not only is it my favourite in terms of aesthetics, but I received mine as a gift from Justin the day I finished college.



That is so cute!

Also, My favorite is the togepi and party popper!


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Mar 29, 2016)

I love the blue candy <3


----------



## N a t (Mar 29, 2016)

My favorites are the Pinwheels! I love Pinwheels irl and in game! So cute and fun x3


----------



## jiny (Mar 29, 2016)

togepi egg or chocolate cake. they both have cute designs c;


----------



## tae (Mar 29, 2016)

peaches have always been my fave.
i'm addicted to the butt fruit.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 29, 2016)

Pokeball and Yoshi egg (duh)

Also the snow globe and chocolate cake are pretty cool


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 29, 2016)

Green house, chocolate cake, popsicle, and regular easter egg (it's so colorful)


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Apr 14, 2016)

*Opinions on collectables*

Whats your favourite? I love the birthstones, I want to collect them all eventually.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 14, 2016)

Collectibles are one of the things on this site that kept me on during the difficult times that I've been inclined to leave.  For those who don't play AC a ton anymore, it gives them something fun to do while still on the site.  If they didn't exist I probably wouldn't be on as much to be honest.

My favorites are probably the letters/houses, the birthstones, and the fruits.  I'm almost done with collecting the birthstones, I just need two more for a full giftable set.  I already have all of the fruits though and 2 out of the six letters/houses.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 14, 2016)

Eh, they're all right. I only really want them to resell for profit so I can hoard, and occasionally buy art. 
My favourite is the Pokeball / Toy Hammer / houses xD


----------



## tae (Apr 14, 2016)

my faves are without a doubt the peaches. 
i also really like the toy hammer, some birth stones, the cherries, sakura eggs, and choco cakes are all cute.


----------



## seliph (Apr 14, 2016)

Some of them are cute (like the birthstones and feathers) but I hate when people copy my simple-as-hell lineups like






 wyd


----------



## Hatori (Apr 14, 2016)

My favorites are the Japanese Houses (especially Pink and Cyan ones) and Pikachu Eggs


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 14, 2016)

They're alright, my favorite would probably be the feathers. I check the shop often to see if a collectible or two randomly got restocked, so I can sell it bcoz I'm poor


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 14, 2016)

My Green balloon is def my favorite Collectible!


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 14, 2016)

What the hell happened to this thread?? All the posts have muddled up


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 14, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> What the hell happened to this thread?? All the posts have muddled up



it got merged with another thread of the same subject since it's redundant to have to threads about the same thing


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 14, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> it got merged with another thread of the same subject since it's redundant to have to threads about the same thing



Ohh really? Didn't know they could do that 

Thanks xD


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Apr 15, 2016)

The Popsicle and the Sakura egg are my favourite collectibles.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Apr 15, 2016)

Anything to do with Pokemon! Pika egg, Togepi egg, Pokeball (yikes!)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2016)

white feather and green pinwheel


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 16, 2016)

I would have a favorite if I had any. How do I get collectibles?


----------



## Legendery (Apr 16, 2016)

ok.sean said:


> I would have a favorite if I had any. How do I get collectibles?



You can go to the shop and purchase them with TBT, here's a link  http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php

PS, I sent you a Tasty Cake to get you started on your collection!


----------



## Trundle (Apr 16, 2016)

Mine is the Snow Globe. 

#exclusive

For tradable collectibles I like the new dark egg.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 16, 2016)

Trundle said:


> Mine is the Snow Globe.
> 
> #exclusive
> 
> For tradable collectibles I like the new dark egg.



you are collectible in my heart


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 23, 2016)

Gold Super Mailbox. My mailbox still gets full!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pls release an unlimited box. I want it sooo bad.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 23, 2016)

I like the Voodoo Dolls


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 23, 2016)

Right now its all the eggs.  They are so cool!  I really love them.


----------



## Shinigamii (Apr 23, 2016)

pinwheel and party popper


----------



## Trip (Apr 23, 2016)

I really like the sakura egg! Kind of wish I didn't sell mine.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 23, 2016)

I love lovr LOVE the popsicle!!


----------



## Cascade (Apr 23, 2016)

chocolate cake


----------



## Javocado (Apr 26, 2016)

I really dig the Bell Bag collectible. Bring it back one time.

I also dig the Pokeball.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 26, 2016)

Javocado said:


> I really dig the Bell Bag collectible. Bring it back one time.
> 
> I also dig the Pokeball.



Weren't the bell bags only exclusive to users that donated to the Bell Tree Indiegogo campaign? :0
Maybe they'll return revamped when TBT holds another campaign in the future (if they do, at least)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 26, 2016)

_My_ Pokeball.


----------



## mogyay (Apr 26, 2016)

i really like the shamrock, i hope they don't go up in price too much so i can buy some


----------



## f11 (Apr 26, 2016)

The green pinwheel, voodoo doll, dark candy and the rainbow feather.


----------



## Horus (Apr 27, 2016)

This is like picking your favorite kind of cancer

One day, I'm going to make a thread about the best forum themes and the only option will be the night theme.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 27, 2016)

my favorites are the next contest-winning set of Spellectibles from October later this year-- you guys are gonna love them:

the Ancient Flashlight, the Candy Corn Milkshake, and the Chucky Doll.

my second favorite collectible is the device by which I time-traveled forward to see what would happen in the future Halloween event:


----------



## Aquari (Apr 27, 2016)

any food that is sweet


----------

